# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Biofertil sac : Medioambiente y sociedad - ¿que hacemos? !!!

## kscastaneda

Tenemos que crear conciencia nacional y mundial VERDADERA que los cambios climaticos que a la larga nos afectan y afectaran más; es por culpa nuestra y seguimos dañando nuestro planeta. 
Todos, contaminamos. ¿Algo hacemos? ¿Qué haces por nuestro planeta? ¿Te interesa? ¿Tienes propuestas? 
Disculpen la introducción lo que intento solo es DESPERTAR en su INTERIOR la FUERZA para que afloren LAS PROPUESTAS, hagamos algo YA !!! 
Hoy 29 de octubre estuve en el SEGAT = SERVICIO DE GESTION AMBIENTAL DE TRUJILLO y me siento orgulloso del SEGAT por tener un equipo presto, dinámico que me abrieron un espacio en sus actividades para exponerles algunas propuestas en favor de la sociedad y medioambiente. 
Propuestas como : 
* Tratamiento del relleno sanitario con MICROORGANISMOS EFICACES para neutralizar emisiones de gases ofensivos, compactar los residuos y biotransformarlos en fertilizante. 
* Producción del biofertilizante SEGAT fermentados por MICROORGANISMOS EFICACES con residuos vegetales de las areas verdes y animales (guano), el mismo que servirá como fertilizante a los parques y jardines y para la venta a las amas de casa y productores agricolas a un PRECIO JUSTO. 
* Uso de los MICROORGANISMOS EFICACES en áreas verdes con miras a mejorar la calidad fisica, quimica y biologica del suelo y tener plantas ornamentales vigorosas, libres de patogenos con un sistema radicular fuerte, sano y duradero. 
* Tratamiento de mercados con MICROORGANISMOS EFICACES con miras a reducir los olores ofensivos y reducir los patogenos que se albergan en tales. 
Entre otras propuestas próximas a ejecutarse en sus planes de acción. 
Mi próxima actividad será la presentación de una PROPUESTA A SEDALIB y Municipalidades correspondientes para dar solución al problema social y medioambiental de las pozas de oxidación !!! 
En este espacio, te invito a que plasmes que IDEAS, PROPUESTAS TIENES EN FAVOR DEL MEDIOAMBIENTE Y LA SOCIEDAD y si esta en mis posibilidades puedo canalizar con personas correspondientes en tu LOCALIDAD para desarrollarlas. 
Cordial saludo, 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda Vásquez
Gerente Técnico Comercial
BIOFERTIL SAC - Partner BIOEM
Responsable Macroregión Norte Perú
RPM : *688847 kscastaneda@hotmail.com Biofertil Segat 1ra reunión productiva.jpgTemas similares: Biofertil sac : Linea guarany !!! Artículo: ADEX critica a Sociedad de Comercio Exterior por campaña de desinformación Biofertil sac : Comercializamos materia organica vacunos !!! Lambayeque - conferencia microorganismos eficaces en la agricultura, ganaderia y sociedad !!! Sociedad de criadores de alpacas desmiente paralización promovida por seudos dirigentes

----------


## MAXSHEVA

y usted ya no trabaja en Procampo }?]??' o

----------


## kscastaneda

NO Maxsheva; hace casi 3 años curse estudios de Maestría en Manejo Integrado de Plagas y Enfermedades en Sistemas Agroecologicos; y es gracias a mis estudios que conocí los MICROORGANISMOS EFICACES e hice mi TESIS de grado con tales para control de NEMATODOS en ALCACHOFA, resultandome todo satisfactorio y con un proyecto de tesis calificado con 19.1; bueno gracias a mi trayectoria he podido conocer de cerca todos los agroquimicos y tambien los biologicos que se utilizan en la agricultura; pero no solo eso, también conocí a JAIRO RESTREPO RIVERA (aunque fuera solo leyendo sus obras), quien también conocio de cerca los agroquímicos trabajaba para dos multinacionales de agroquímicos. (líneas abajo te dejo parte de su biografía la misma espero haga el eco en ustedes como lo hizo conmigo). 
Estimado Maxsheva, muchas de las cosas que he aprendido en mi  trayectoria junto al productor agrícola, es que no solamente se aplican  agroquimicos, también producen sus propios repelentes como extractos de  ají, de ajo, emplean feromonas, hacen rotaciones, algunos manejan bien  su agua, emplean correctores de dureza para bajar los carbonatos y  darle eficiencia de control y reducir el número de aplicaciones,  incrementabamos los niveles de potasio y reduciramos los niveles  nitrogenados cuando teniamos problemas con enfermedades y aumentabamos  aplicaciones de zinc cuando teniamos problemas con picadores chupadores;  en fin un sin número de cosas relacionadas a un manejo integrado de la  producción y a la reducción de costos. 
Sea como fuere yo considero que he tenido muchas bendiciones en la vida  por haber vivido una tan nutrida experiencia profesional que me sirve de  BASE para BRINDARLES respuestas válidas y compartir mis experiencias a todo  nivel. 
Hoy tengo mi empresa y es justo con los MICROORGANISMOS EFICACES que no solo sirven para la agricultura en este sentido : 
* Enseño al productor a fabricar sus bioles.
* A detoxificar su campo de la oxidación que atrae patogenos y putrefacción.
* A fabricar su propio biofertilizante con rastrojos vegetales y materiales orgánicos.
* A producir biorepelentes.
* A controlar plagas, enfermedades y nematodos con un manejo integrado  que incluye la nutrición, manejo de agua, factores de producción.
* A un manejo racional de los agroquimicos con mirás a una agricultura limpia en la cual se seguira todo un proceso de cambio, pues como sabrás los cambios no ocurren de la noche a la mañana. 
Los microorganismos eficaces también se utiliza en los animales (para  bajar los niveles de amoniaco, mantener el corral libre de moscas,  incrementar la salud y calidad de producción), tratamiento de aguas  residuales (presento propuestas a empresas y gobiernos locales de  mi zona para dar solución a un problema social como es el caso de las  aguas residuales), tratamiento de rellenos sanitarios (estoy trabajando  junto a una ONG Horizon Ambiental para llevar el mensaje de solución a  todas las municipalidades de mi ambito de acción con mirás a reutilizar el material orgánico y dar mayor tiempo de vida útil al relleno sanitario).  
En fin estimado, vivimos en un mundo dinamico en la cual vamos teniendo experiencias y aprendizajes, pero lo mejor y más gratificante de todo es que ello permite COMPARTIR CONOCIMIENTO, y mientras pueda continuaré apoyando hoy ya no solo a la AGRICULTURA sino tambien a la SOCIEDAD; hace poco fuí invitado a dar 02 días de capacitación a SECHURA PIURA a un grupo de agricultores, el evento se dará a mediados de noviembre. Estoy armando una capacitación para ARROZ en CHIMBOTE, a fines de noviembre estaré en PITIPO-FERREÑAFE-CHICLAYO. En mis exposiciones siempre hago incapie que conozco muy de cerca los agroquimicos y como tal se lo que ocasionan.  
TE DEJO ESTA INFORMACION del más grande exponente para mí de la AGRICULTURA ORGANICA :  Entrevista a Jairo Restrepo Rivera 
“La agricultura orgánica no tiene tiempo ni espacio. La agricultura orgánica le da al campesinado la posibilidad de re-existir, le muestra que hay posibilidades de cambio”. Jairo Restrepo Rivera

Bastaron 45 minutos de conferencia con Sebastiao Pinheiro para encontrarle sentido a mis inquietudes y darme cuenta que lo que yo hacía no respetaba la vida ... 
Ya casi tengo cincuenta anos y desde mis orígenes he estado vinculado con las luchas agrarias. Comencé mi vinculación con estas luchas a través del teatro
campesino, que se usaba para evidenciar la problemática del campo colombiano. 
Ahí me surge la pasión por entender más que lo tecnológico, los aspectos sociales de la agricultura. En 1979 fui a estudiar agronomía a Brasil, eran los tiempos de la última dictadura brasileña y yo había salido de Colombia por razones políticas. Una de las primeras cosas que me doy cuenta en Brasil es que para estudiar agronomía hay que entender primero la historia de las sociedades agrarias. Pues no puede existir sociedad (texto), desvinculada de tecnología (contexto). 
En ese entonces mi sueño era ser aviador agrícola - aplicador de venenos- y trabajaba para dos multinacionales. Con una estaba investigando sobre los efectos mortales del veneno Deltametrina en el cultivo de la soya y con la otra multinacional investigaba para quitarle el olor a repollo podrido al Malation, para poder usarlo en el manejo de plagas en los locales donde se almacenaba maíz y trigo. 
A finales de septiembre de 1980 participé en una conferencia que impartía Sebastiao Pinheiro sobre los impactos de la tecnología y de los venenos en la agricultura brasileña. Bastaron 45 minutos de conferencia con Sebastian Pinheiro para encontrarle sentido a mis inquietudes y darme cuenta que lo que yo hacía no era sano y no respetaba la vida. En ese momento reformulamos nuestra vida familiar -mi esposa estaba experimentando su primer embarazo; entonces pase a abandonar los buenos honorarios que me pagaban por ser un objeto y un instrumento de investigaciones peligrosas. 
Mi primer trabajo con este nuevo enfoque fue un diagnostico sobre áreas de agricultura orgánica plantadas en América Latina y el mundo. Una de mis sorpresas
fue encontrarme que sólo existían trescientas mil hectáreas de agricultura orgánica y comienzo a introducir en Brasil algunos ejemplos encontrados en el estudio. 
Yo creo que lo que a mi me hace ir mas allá dentro de la propuesta de la agricultura orgánica es el concepto de que la agricultura orgánica, antes de ser un instrumento de transformación tecnológica, debe ser un instrumento de transformación de la sociedad. No basta cambiar la tecnología sino se cambia la sociedad en la que vivimos. Y precisamente, para eso sirven estos grandes eventos que se realizan en América Latina. Discutir tecnología es lo de menos y no es necesario hacer un evento de estos para intercambiar tecnologías. Para intercambiar y comprar tecnología sólo se necesita dinero e información y lo podemos hacer desde cualquier lugar donde exista una computadora para el contacto. Por eso estos eventos no deben transformarse en tiendas comerciales, deben servir para hablar de nuestras experiencias, deben ser momentos de reflexión, deben servir para recuperar el derecho a pensar. 
Porque realmente muchas o todas las cosas que hago las he aprendido del campo, del campesino, porque “feliz es aquel que enseña lo que sabe”, y los que enseñan lo que saben todavía existen en el campo, los campesinos, mis profesores. Yo siempre digo que, gracias a los campesinos, purgué todos mis conceptos académicos, el engaño de la universidad. Los campesinos son un gran purgante para los académicos y por eso cada vez que voy al campo me hago una purga, y esa purga me la da la sabiduría y el conocimiento campesino.  
Cordial saludo y gracias por tu pregunta.  
Ing. Carlos Castañeda Vásquez
Gerente Técnico Comercial
BIOFERTIL SAC - Partner BIOEM
RPM : *688847
Celular : 97-8116935 // 94-7981326
Telefax : 044-242863
Nextel : 154*9629
Email : kscastaneda@hotmail.com

----------


## Blgo.carrera

Ingº Castañeda, reciba un cordial saludo y déjeme felicitar su iniciativa y el trabajo que realiza, me parece muy interesante, ojalá en algún momento podamos compartir alguna información. 
Atte.
Blgo. Miguel Carrera

----------


## kscastaneda

Miguel gracias por lo dicho; me gustaría si estas en Trujillo intercambiar experiencias o ver algún tipo de trabajo en conjunto; estoy conociendo gracias al foro mucha gente con algunos cuantos me he reunido en Trujillo o Chiclayo cercanos a mi ámbito de acción que hasta fines de Diciembre es La Libertad; muy pronto en Enero comenzaré a viajar a toda la zona norte del país Chimbote, Chepén, Chiclayo, Piura, Sullana, Tumbes, Bagua. Hoy me reuní con un colega productor de arroz José Centurion León, vamos a desarrollar su cultivo de 10 hás de arroz en conjunto y vamos a plasmar las experiencias obtenidas en el foro y el youtube arrancamos desde la otra semana, todo con miras hacia una agricultura limpia con un buen manejo nutricional y con un costo de producción que le permita maximizar sus rendimientos y acorde con el beneficio - inversión. 
Quedo de ti si estas por Trujillo para reunirnos o me escribes a mi email, cuentame a que te dedicas, los microorganismos encajan en todo tipo de proceso productivo. 
Cordial saludo,

----------


## MAXSHEVA

cuando llegas x la zona norte centro lima: barranca huacho huaral para realizar practicas, o para trabajar para su empresa seria muy interesante, e implantar ese mecanismo para una buena agronomia  con una ideologia de conservar el medio ambiente y maximizar la producciion saludos Inge.

----------


## kscastaneda

Amigos luego de una campaña agrícola siempre quedan rastrojos vegetales que es nuestro dinero transformado en BIOMASA de la cual solo un 20% se aprovecha al momento de la cosecha y el 80% es quemado para el caso de cultivos de rotación como maíz, leguminosas, papa, arroz, etc. Esta biomasa, residuo post-cosecha puede ser biotransformado en sustancias bioactivas = VALOR AGREGADO A TU INVERSION = RETORNA COMO Aminoacido, enzimas, antibioticos, antioxidantes, vitaminas, acidos orgánicos a tu campo. Recuperas tu inversión, disminuyes en 25% el uso de fertilizantes sintetico y ya no quemas y no contaminas nuestro hogar PLANETA TIERRA !!! 
Dosificación :  *AL SUELO en DRENCH = chorro o vía sistema :*
1er año : 4 litros de EM.COMPOST/ha/campaña. = 80 litros de EM-ACTIVADO.
2do año : 3 litros de EM.COMPOST/ha/campaña. = 60 litros de EM-ACTIVADO.
3er año : 2 litros de EM.COMPOST/ha/campaña. = 40 litros de EM-ACTIVADO.  *FOLIARMENTE como bioactivación, biofermento :*
10 litros de EM-ACTIVADO o BIOFERMENTO/cilindro
Frecuencia semanal o cada 10 días.  
Ayer 8 de noviembre me reuní con la Junta de Virú, y hemos tenido una reunión muy productiva puesto que vamos a iniciar un convenio para acciones bilaterales con beneficio de nuestros productores que manejan bajo riego 11,800 has en 13 comisiones; por lo pronto desde el 22 de noviembre al 02 de diciembre se han programado programas de sensibilización en Capacitaciones para 02 comisiones x día. 
Se trataran los siguientes temas :  * Tema :* 
1. Qué son los microorganismos eficaces.
2. Modo de acción.
3. Beneficios en el Perú y el Mundo.
4. Proceso de activación de los microorganismos eficaces.
5. Uso en la agricultura, ganadería y la sociedad.
6. Producción de biofermentos - BIOLES en 20 días con EM.1
7. Transformación de materia orgánica en sustancias bioactivas en 6 semanas con EM.Compost. 
El cronograma por si estan por la zona es el siguiente : 
Lunes 22 : Carmelo y Toma Los Papayo.
Martes 23 : Sta. Elena y Zaraque.
Miercoles 24 : Huancaco y Choloque.
Jueves 25 : Huancaquito bajo y Cerrito. 
Lunes 29 : San Idelfonso (Mañana)
Martes 30 : Santa Clara (Tarde)
Miercoles 1 : Huacapongo y Queneto.
Jueves 2 : Canal Ramos (Mañana) 
Los horarios 9am y 2.30pm respectivamente. 
Estan todos cordialmente invitados.  JuntaViru8nov2010_OK.JPG  *BIOFERTIL SAC 
"Trabajamos por una producción competitiva, en armonía con el ambiente y* *pensando en las futuras generaciones"*  *“Construyamos juntos una sociedad sostenible basada en la co-existencia y co-prosperidad, 
con información  de calidad, seguridad, conveniencia, bajo costo y alta calidad”*

----------


## Mikel1961

Estimado Carlos: 
Recién he podido leer tu articulo, y me parece interesante y justo a tiempo, pues acabo de cosechar el maíz que sembré, sinceramente no fue todo lo bueno que esperaba. Luego de la cosecha, exploramos el terreno en las zonas donde la mazorca fue pequeña, cavamos y encontramos rastros de humedad a poca profundidad ( alrededor de 20 o 30 cm), creo que este fue un limitante para que la planta no creceria como esperaba y las mazorcas no tuvieran el peso esperado. 
Volviendo al tema inicial, ha quedado un gran campo lleno de chala seca, que a pesar de ser zona ganadera, nadie desea  utilizar. Entonces que es lo mejor que podria hacer en lugar de quemarla, aprovecharla para el manejo de la tierra. Voy a porfiar y voy a plantar alfalfa sampedrana, pero antes debo de solucionar el tema de la chala. 
¿Cual seria la mejor opcion para poder reutilizar y degradar el residuo organico que esta quedando, en el menor tiempo posible? Quisiera plantar alfalfa a fines de abril o inicio de mayo. 
Te agradezco por tu comentario. 
Miguel

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola, gracias por leer mi articulo; pronto la revista agro 360 publicará un artículo mío sobre como reducir el usos de agroquímicos y fertilizantes sintéticos, estoy ahora trabajando en ello. 
Cuando hay encharcamientos o mucha humedad las raíces no pueden cumplir bien su función, aparte puede haber lavado de fertilizante. 
La chala de por si vas a tener que picarla con maquina picadora como si estuvieras haciendo material para ensilaje; una vez hecho esto la incorporas al campo y luego le pasas la maquinaria para incorporarla y preparar la tierra. 
Una vez hecho esto, encajonas, haces tu riego pesado y le pones 4 lt/ha de em.compost; son estos microbios tecnologia japonesa que van a devolverte parte del fertilizante que aplicaste y que esta como biomasa. 
Te comento que al hacer esto o con que tengas materia organcia en campo + em tu alfalfa va salir con buenas hojas y mejor sabor. 
Cordial saludo y cualquier consulta me puedes ubicar tambien en facebook como BIOFERTIL     

> Estimado Carlos: 
> Recién he podido leer tu articulo, y me parece interesante y justo a tiempo, pues acabo de cosechar el maíz que sembré, sinceramente no fue todo lo bueno que esperaba. Luego de la cosecha, exploramos el terreno en las zonas donde la mazorca fue pequeña, cavamos y encontramos rastros de humedad a poca profundidad ( alrededor de 20 o 30 cm), creo que este fue un limitante para que la planta no creceria como esperaba y las mazorcas no tuvieran el peso esperado. 
> Volviendo al tema inicial, ha quedado un gran campo lleno de chala seca, que a pesar de ser zona ganadera, nadie desea  utilizar. Entonces que es lo mejor que podria hacer en lugar de quemarla, aprovecharla para el manejo de la tierra. Voy a porfiar y voy a plantar alfalfa sampedrana, pero antes debo de solucionar el tema de la chala. 
> ¿Cual seria la mejor opcion para poder reutilizar y degradar el residuo organico que esta quedando, en el menor tiempo posible? Quisiera plantar alfalfa a fines de abril o inicio de mayo. 
> Te agradezco por tu comentario. 
> Miguel

----------

